
DevOps landscape overview - devupio
https://devup.co/a-look-at-devops-tools-landscape-7220099c6b81#.az6xbfws1
======
smb06
Great handy primer that can be used for quick reference.

The DevOps and Site Reliability roles really suffer from a lack of quick and
easy to use visibility at the container and service level, though.

Sensu and others work well for smaller Ops teams but not quite the best option
when you start to get into 20+ services domain.

